# half gal. dad's root beer



## Trying not to break it (Nov 24, 2005)

hi everyone, dug this today.  it's embossed on shoulder, dad's, no deposit, half gallon. embossed on base copy right by dad's root beer co. chicago, ill. not to be refilled.  design pat. # for sept. 4, 1962.  i hope the enbossing shows, i had trouble fitting it on my scanner.  any information as to value would be greatley appreciated.  thanks   rhona


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 25, 2005)

nice bottle. i like the larger size soda bottles. alot of people don't collect them because they take up so much room when trying to display. looks like you have a good place to dig.


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 26, 2005)

i have 2 large size pop shope acl bottles one says money back bottle the other says return for deposit they are both crown top any info or value woud help thanks

 kristian


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 26, 2005)

hi john,  thanks for looking , any ideal of value? going digging tomorrow, will take some pics. if i don' get to excited.  i finaly can get pics from my camera to the computer and post them. hope i have some better bottle pics. now.  thanks,  rhona


----------



## madman (Nov 27, 2005)

hey rhona sounds good!! cant wait mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 27, 2005)

RHONA...nice find. I listed one of those twice on eBay and got no bids...evidently it's real common, too big, or else, there was just no interest when I listed...


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 28, 2005)

hi john, thanks for looking, i do have a good place to dig, just not enought time.    mike, i forgot the camera [] .   hi whiskeyman, i don't know if because of the size and weight it would cost to much to ship?  i hope i can find another one. i think it's a neat bottle.  kristin, sorry i don't have any inf. on your bottles, maybe someone else does.  thanks all,  happy digging,  rhona


----------

